# Equifax Data Breach....did you get your $125?



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 27, 2019)

Did you check and see if you are eligible for $125 from Equinox Data Breach?  I just checked and I am….this is legit, the link is inside the CNBC story.   

I may have banked up to $125 by filling out this Equifax claim in seconds — what are you waiting for?

To see if you are eligible and file your claim:  Home | Equifax Data Breach Settlement

You are welcome.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 27, 2019)

How do you whore yourself out for $125?

Just kidding bro, I clicked on the the link and got bored....

You see that shit about combat ear plugs from 3m? Lol nobody said you can hear the spoon flop off a grenade when you wear them... hints my hearing loss.... I mean claim....lmao


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 27, 2019)

For all the times I’ve heard about security breaches, I availed myself of their free credit monitoring service vs the $125.


----------



## Marine0311 (Jul 27, 2019)

I did!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 27, 2019)

Follow up....

What happens if you don’t claim your $125 from Equifax? You lose it — and your chance to sue in the future. — CNN


----------



## Stretcher Jockey (Jul 27, 2019)

Picked up my $125 versus the free monitoring just a bit ago. I was also impacted by the massive breach of military personnel's records a couple years ago so I got lifetime monitoring from them.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 27, 2019)

I'll take 125, and another 125 for my wife.
I have Life Lock, so the free monitoring does nothing for me.


----------



## Kaldak (Jul 27, 2019)

Wasn't impacted.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 27, 2019)

Stretcher Jockey said:


> Picked up my $125 versus the free monitoring just a bit ago. I was also impacted by the massive breach of military personnel's records a couple years ago so I got lifetime monitoring from them.


I was never notified about my info being impacted by the military breach. Doesn’t mean I wasn’t, just that I managed to fall through that crack amongst many others.


----------



## Brill (Jul 27, 2019)

If your records were “acquired” by the Chinese unknown 3rd party in 2015, you’re also eligible for free monitoring.  Getting pulled into secondary upon landing at select international airports is also free!!!

Cybersecurity Incidents


----------



## SOSTCRNA (Jul 28, 2019)

I took the free monitoring.


----------



## Viper1 (Jul 28, 2019)

On the website they have a name check to see if you’re on the list of impacted / potentially impacted folks.


racing_kitty said:


> I was never notified about my info being impacted by the military breach. Doesn’t mean I wasn’t, just that I managed to fall through that crack amongst many others.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 28, 2019)

I did the name check, I was good but wife was not, she already has the $125 spent


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 28, 2019)

Viper1 said:


> On the website they have a name check to see if you’re on the list of impacted / potentially impacted folks.


Can you shoot me the link? I followed the hotlink on the OPM page in lindy’s post above, but it didn’t work.


----------



## Blizzard (Jul 31, 2019)

Just sayin...
FTC warns cash option may be small for Equifax settlement


----------



## Board and Seize (Jul 31, 2019)

Cash option no longer an option.


----------

